
The New Gold Rush: E-Waste Recycling - mikece
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-44642176
======
brianjking
Just don't follow Eric Lundgren to prison over this.

* [https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/27/17286810/e-waste-recyclin...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/27/17286810/e-waste-recycling-microsoft-eric-lundgren-prison-restore-discs)

* [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2018/04/24...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2018/04/24/recycling-innovator-eric-lundgren-loses-appeal-on-computer-restore-discs-must-serve-15-month-prison-term/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f9876773fbce)

------
Bucephalus355
Literally just met someone for the first time yesterday who is moving to Texas
to do this.

Apparently, the refresh rate for cloud data centers is now getting down to 2
years or less. Easier to expand by replacing instead of leasing new space.
This, combined with how environmentally conscious the big cloud companies are,
has led to a big demand in IT Asset Disposal services. Also obviously there
are security aspects in play here.

In PW Singer’s novel about war with China, pretty sure this was a big plot
point when imports of microchips stopped and regular citizens had to donate
their iPads and what not to be stripped of valuable material.

